# Planning DIY snow pusher.



## Jeepnfreak (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm going to build a snow pusher for my utility tractor. My question is about what angle do I want the rubber cutting edge? I haven't seen any in my area to get a look at one. Thanks.


----------



## IsaacCarlson (Dec 7, 2011)

The angle to the ground should be about 75°. The angle to the tractor should be 35°.


----------

